# swell.gr:Suzuki Swift Sport Paint Correction



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi again,

About a week ago, a Suzuki Swift Sport was booked for paint correction. Car was suffering form swirls and RDS.

Since this had to be corrected, I chose my favorite polishes, Menzerna PO203S and PO85RD on rotary and DA polishers with CG Hex Logic Pads after a through clay process with Race Glaze Poly Clay and CG Speed Wipe.

After paint correction, car's paint was ready for protection so first I applied a coat of CG Black Light , 2 coat of CG Jetaseal a coat of Dodo Juice Supernatural.

Following are some before, 50/50 and after pictures:

*50/50*



















*Before/After:

*******
*

*******
*

*******
*

*******
*

******

**Final Shots:


















































































**Under Daylight:*
















































































































































*

Thanks 
*


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Great Job Mike as always !!!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Well done Mike. Excellent results as always. SN is stunning once more.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there matey.


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Another excellent job!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

You are a pro man.. Stunning result..


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

I love that colour


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great reflections, very nice work


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Had the chance to see the car before and after correction. 

Results were fantastic! 

Good Job Mike


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You made SWIFT work of that...sorry couldnt resist...:lol:
Great job love these little cars...:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice reflections...


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great work mate! Yellow and white pads again??


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Yellow and white pads again??


oh yes 

thanks mike


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

How was the yellow pad on the S2000? I thought they were quite aggressive?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

ROMEYR32 said:


> How was the yellow pad on the S2000? I thought they were quite aggressive?


I tried PO 106FA and PO 203s on a polishing pad, but it wasn't possible to achieve correction.
I prefer, when paint is heavily defected, to change the pad, instead of using heavier polish compounds.

I find hexlogic yellow pad, quite soft compared to other cutting pads.


----------

